#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Onu easy4Link perdando vlan

## zvz

Estou tendo dificuldades com este modelo em especifico (Easy4Link). após quedas de energia e clientes que desligam elas voltam sem as vlans. tenho que voltar a fazer o processo de liberação somente da vlan. Obs: minhas placas estão na versão rp1000. e so problema começou após esta atualização da placa pois estava tento processamento alto na olt.

----------


## avatar52

Essas ONUs baratas e vagabundas não se dão bem com compilações RP1000. Somente RP0700. Deveria ter se certificado disso antes de atualizar.

----------


## jcmaster85

> Estou tendo dificuldades com este modelo em especifico (Easy4Link). após quedas de energia e clientes que desligam elas voltam sem as vlans. tenho que voltar a fazer o processo de liberação somente da vlan. Obs: minhas placas estão na versão rp1000. e so problema começou após esta atualização da placa pois estava tento processamento alto na olt.


Boa noite amigo, qual procedimento fez pra OLT aceitar ONUs que não são fiberhome na rp1000 ja que o comando gponlinecard na funciona nessa versão, teve alguma configuraçao especial ou somente atualizou e funcionou, se sim de qual data é a versao do firmwire rp1000? Se puder repassar agradeço.

----------

